# centerim-4.22.6 not building, other question...



## Joshmotron (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone here a.) run centerim and b.) got any of the newest versions (I think 4.22.6) to compile.  I'm running FreeBSD71, I've tried getting it from the ports, doing the standard make install clean, but it breaks nearly everytime - no matter what the configuration is, and if it doesn't break, it doesn't seem to work correctly.

I've also tried downloading an older version (4.22.5) from their website and ./configure -> make install clean, but it blows up at the same place.

If I install using pkg_add centerim, it installs fine, but AIM is not included (in fact, nothing but ICQ is configured for it) and I was wondering if there's a way to change that.  If so, just ignore the top question, I suppose.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you post the error message?



> but it breaks nearly everytime - no matter what the configuration is, and if it doesn't break, it doesn't seem to work correctly.



_Nearly_ every time? When does build succseed?
And what do you mean with ``doesn't seem to work correctly''?



> I was wondering if there's a way to change that. If so, just ignore the top question, I suppose.



No, it is a compile-time option


----------



## Joshmotron (Jan 24, 2009)

```
centerim-icqcontact.o: file not recognized: File truncated
gmake[3]: *** [centerim] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-im/centerim/work/centerim-4.22.6/src'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-im/centerim/work/centerim-4.22.6/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-im/centerim/work/centerim-4.22.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 2
```

I usually get something like this, it does this is I have NLS, Multibyte, Fribidi (or any combo) + AIM.


----------



## lyuts (Jan 27, 2009)

Try install centerim from a package (tbz). I think it should work.


----------

